# New roosters



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm getting two roosters this week. I'm wanting some fun different ideas for names. Ideas??


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Dinner & Stew


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Simon & garfunkle, Laurel & Hardy, billy & Bob, cowboy & Indian, thing 1 & thing 2


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oreo and Chunky!


----------

